# Northampton Beer?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2012)

So I'm back down these neck of woods again over the festive period and I know there are a few urbanites in the general vicinity. Who'd be up for a few beers then? I've met a few of you and it would be cool to meet more.

Was thinking somewhere nice and disreputable like the Racehorse, cos it's a friendly place that lets you have a spliff in the back garden, but up for other suggestions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2012)

putatively commit, can't say for sure.


Racehorse is great, it reminds me of all the many many knockbacks I've had trying to pull in the Racehorse


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm away from the 22nd to 28th, did I forget to mention that? 

Other than that I'm in.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> putatively.......


 
Have googled still dunno


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, could be best we try to see whose up for the idea in principal and then try and thrash out dates.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in, I'm out most weekends though doing other stuff.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 7, 2012)

School nights are no problem for me.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> School nights are no problem for me.


I don't think they are a problem for GS or DC either.


----------

